# My original machine shop , now the wood shop .



## mmcmdl (Feb 27, 2019)

This is where I started . And this is where I'm squeezing back into on a much smaller scale . Maybe a small lathe and mill , possibly a grinder for keeping the tools sharp . That's it .

Have to get the wood stuff up to NY at some point this year , want to build a small cabin on the property . I have some work cut out for me .


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 27, 2019)

That Shopsmith is a golden oldie, ain't it?  ER-10?

I have a Mark 5 that I bought when I was in the Navy and living in base housing.  My "shop" was a 6x8 shed and a patio.  Still have it and use the bandsaw, disc sander and lathe functions fairly often.  Now that I have an actual shop, I bought standalone table saw, sliding compound miter saw, jointer, router table and drill press.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 27, 2019)

That Shopsmith is junk , headed to the recycler !  I'll pull the motor and repurpose it .


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 27, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> That Shopsmith is junk , headed to the recycler !  I'll pull the motor and repurpose it .



You wouldn't happen to have a speed reducer for it would you?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 27, 2019)

Have 100+ reducers ready to scrap . Not to be confused with my junk , that is work's junk . I will ask but not in the mood to conflict interests and waste time .


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, but don't go out of your way for me.  Just casually looking for one specific to the Shopsmith, with an eye towards slowing the bandsaw down enough to use it for metal.


----------

